# Health Care HSA allowances



## teekaymn (Feb 25, 2013)

Can anyone comment on using their HSA funds to pay for medical requirements in Mexico? Specifically, are there services or types of treatments that you've found aren't "qualified medical expenses"? My wife and I are trying to build up as large an HSA balance as possible before retirement, but it would be good to know if any of those funds WON'T be allowed for expenses incurred outside the U.S.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

teekaymn said:


> Can anyone comment on using their HSA funds to pay for medical requirements in Mexico? Specifically, are there services or types of treatments that you've found aren't "qualified medical expenses"? My wife and I are trying to build up as large an HSA balance as possible before retirement, but it would be good to know if any of those funds WON'T be allowed for expenses incurred outside the U.S.


I believe the IRS or Treasury Department has published rules. The website I'm linking, below, answers a lot of questions you may have. I can't, however, vouch for the accuracy of what's presented.

Health Savings Accounts - Frequently Asked Questions


----------

